# Show off your PC (Laptop/Desktop) screen...



## TheSwaggeR

I see a thread for homescreens for the Nexus and a thread for random photoshoots. I'd like to see people's setup on their PC since our PC plays a huge role in what we do to our Nexus. Any takers? I'll post mine up. It's always changing and I've been slowly building up a skin/theme for rainmeter (not on this screenshot yet).

PC: Dell Inspiron 1525 Laptop (Will soon have an Alienware laptop!)
Software: Windows Vista (unfortunately... I prefer Ubuntu or LinuxMint)


----------



## brkshr

2 things

A. This thread will be moved
2. That seems like a huge waste of resources with all of those gadgets on there

edit: grammar


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Well... 4 things for you.

1. I related this thread because of the huge role in how we use it to do work on our Nexus. If they wish to move it, fine by me. I'll happily point out several threads unrelated to the Nexus. This is mainly to see how people have things set up to do their projects on.

2. A and 2? It's either 1 and 2 or A and B.

3. I don't appreciate your negativity as I've worked hard on several projects for my phone and for the PC to be used with the phone. Share or don't post at all.

4. Who cares how many .ini's I've got running. I've done my own modification to get some to work.


----------



## brkshr

TheSwaggeR said:


> Well... 4 things for you.
> 
> 1. I related this thread because of the huge role in how we use it to do work on our Nexus. If they wish to move it, fine by me. I'll happily point out several threads unrelated to the Nexus. This is mainly to see how people have things set up to do their projects on.
> 
> 2. A and 2? It's either 1 and 2 or A and B.
> 
> 3. I don't appreciate your negativity as I've worked hard on several projects for my phone and for the PC to be used with the phone. Share or don't post at all.
> 
> 4. Who cares how many .ini's I've got running. I've done my own modification to get some to work.


Just take it easy buddy...









Don't rat on anyone else because you get in trouble. But to me, I would think that this is more of an off topic thread, since it has to do with any phone on this forum. The A & 2 was on purpose... you never watch movies? I wasn't meaning to be negative, just giving you my thoughts. I'm not a mod & they can choose to move it or not, I don't really care. I was just stating what I thought was going to happen. I personally don't care about how many gadgets you have. If you have the resources to spend on that, than by all means go for it. To each their own (but you'll probly get better battery life & performance without that stuff).

Edit: here you go Dell XPS 15Z


----------



## TheSwaggeR

You do know that laptops are capable of operating at full speed and performance without the battery, right?


----------



## brkshr

TheSwaggeR said:


> You do know that laptops are capable of operating at full speed and performance without the battery, right?


Ok, I'm out. Sorry, I messed with you buddy and I apologize for any added stress I may have inflicted on you.

Mods, delete my posts if you like.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Moved to Off-Topic as this doesn't pertain to the GNex.


----------



## jellybellys

Ubuntu 12.04, Gnome 3.4


----------



## jellybellys

TheSwaggeR said:


> Well... 4 things for you.
> 
> 1. I related this thread because of the huge role in how we use it to do work on our Nexus. If they wish to move it, fine by me. I'll happily point out several threads unrelated to the Nexus. This is mainly to see how people have things set up to do their projects on.
> 
> 2. A and 2? It's either 1 and 2 or A and B.
> 
> 3. I don't appreciate your negativity as I've worked hard on several projects for my phone and for the PC to be used with the phone. Share or don't post at all.
> 
> 4. Who cares how many .ini's I've got running. I've done my own modification to get some to work.


/me clicks imaginary "Dislike This" button


----------



## vcapezio

Ignore the douchey sounding Twitter posts.

But yeah, I'm running a 13'' mid 2010 MacBook Pro running Lion. I'm an information systems (business major), so when I had a programming class I would use Virtual Machine to run Windows 7. The dreaded class is over though, so I completely erased all of that.

I can't customize my MBP as much as I'd like, but I do have it set up pretty personally. I use spaces (for those that don't use OSX, it's basically like having numerous dekstops that you can swipe through). I assign certain programs to each desktop just so save clutter. I hit command + a number 1-5 to switch to each one. I quite like it like that. The one pictured here is desktop #1, which just has a few sticky reminders and my twitter feed.


----------



## yarly

Too big to show as an image (3840x1200px)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/24904191/screen.jpg


----------



## poontab

yarly said:


> Too big to show as an image (3840x1200px)
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/24904191/screen.jpg


Jesus dude


----------



## Mustang302LX

yarly said:


> Too big to show as an image (3840x1200px)
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.c...4191/screen.jpg


Ummmm you got enough room there? lol


----------



## yarly

Mustang302LX said:


> Ummmm you got enough room there? lol


I could use more, lol. I used to have another 1920x1200 monitor hooked up with those two. I had to travel the other week and took it along and haven't hooked it back up yet.

One monitor is for web browser(s)/ebooks

Center monitor is usually for my development tools

Other monitor is for misc stuff and terminal/ssh windows.

Not everyone needs that, but it's nice for development work.


----------



## Xerrus

TheSwaggeR said:


> I see a thread for homescreens for the Nexus and a thread for random photoshoots. I'd like to see people's setup on their PC since our PC plays a huge role in what we do to our Nexus. Any takers? I'll post mine up. It's always changing and I've been slowly building up a skin/theme for rainmeter (not on this screenshot yet).
> 
> PC: Dell Inspiron 1525 Laptop (Will soon have an Alienware laptop!)
> Software: Windows Vista (unfortunately... I prefer Ubuntu or LinuxMint)


Any way you could give a break down as to what you did to make your Windows desktop look so bad ass? Or at least a mini list of mods?! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Xerrus said:


> Any way you could give a break down as to what you did to make your Windows desktop look so bad ass? Or at least a mini list of mods?!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sure. Give me an hour or a little longer. It involves a lot of links and manual setup. I've got to give the kids a bath and put them to bed then I'll write up on this post on what I did.

EDIT: Starting a new post since this one is a tad bit long and I'd like to include a new screenshot to go with what all I needed to make this happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z0mbiexx

3840x1080 (Windows 7 Random wallpapers per screen every 12hrs.)
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B83Ng76gxjE0UHBlQzhYRkdlWXM


----------



## mentose457

Ubuntu 12.04 been running it for about a week.


----------



## Colchiro

I'd post mine but all you'd see is wallpaper. (I don't like icons on my desktop.)

Equipment-wise: HP Envy 17 3d laptop, 1 tb raid 0, 7200 rpm drives, i7 2820 qm (quad core) cpu, 8 gb ram.


----------



## nklenchik

Pretty legit


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Ok... had a mishap earlier when I was completed with all the provided links and stuff needed to acheive this. Then I decided to cut the text out and make a new post instead of putting it in my previous post. Accidentally copied a picture link and forgot I had cut out a long text field with all the completed and organized info. That is such a bitch to deal with.

Anyways... since I have to retype everything up... I'll start with saying this... this is a very long process and a lot of downloading to do. I will assure you that everything I've downloaded, used, inspected, etc is virus/trojan/malware/spyware/etc-free. Otherwise I'd be an unhappy camper and go after the dumbass for doing such reckless stupidity. This info is long and will take awhile to get used to once everything is downloaded and installed. It took me a good 4 to 6 hours just to piece stuff together and understand how it all works along with how the .ini's function and function together. If you feel like divulging into this regardless of how long it may take then have at it by all means. This is my hobby. Linux/Windows coding/Android app development and themeing are basically all I do besides family and work. So I spend a lot of time when I have the time to do this stuff. Good luck and here is the info!!!

The above 2 screenshot are updates to what I'm currently working on and also sharing the basic layouts that sort of go with all this info.

****THINGS TO DOWNLOAD****

Background/Wallpaper (Link: http://otisbee.devia...Walls-108699179 )
- Not the same as in my screenshots. I could not remember where I found mine but I'm still looking for it.

Rocketdock (Link: http://www.deviantar...rocketdock.com/ )

Stacks Docklet (Link: http://www.deviantar.../docklets/22757 )

Icons
- Token Dark by brsev (Link: http://brsev.deviant...Token-128429570 )
- Menu Icons by brunoarty (Link: http://browse.devian...noarty#/d4zz88v )
- BlackOps Icons by Pheonixgh (Link: http://browse.devian...eonixgh#/dvuaj4 )
- More icons by random people (Link: http://browse.devian...n/icons/os/win/ )

Rainmeter (Link: http://rainmeter.net/cms/ )
- Current skin by Kaelri (Link: http://kaelri.devian...nigma-103823591 )
- More basic skins (Link: http://rainmeter.net/cms/Discover )
- Custom skins by others (Link: http://browse.devian...nmeter/?order=5 )
*----->***Please read this link before downloading any custom skins (Link: http://rainmeter.deviantart.com/ )* * !!IMPORTANT!!*
- More Custom Rainmeter skins (Link: http://www.customize...rainmeter/skins )
- Creative inspirations from skin makers (Link: http://www.flickr.co...owandtell/pool/ )

CAD (CD Art Display) (Link: http://www.cdartdisplay.com/ )
- Skin Gallery for CAD 2.0 (Link: http://www.cdartdisp...p13_sectionid=3 )

Launcher: Launchy (Link: http://www.deviantar...ww.launchy.net/ )
- Current skin by Otisbee (Link: http://otisbee.devia...unchy-114283563 )
- They should have more launcher skins through Deviantart and through Launchy direct website.

AIMP3 Player.... one of the nicest media player I've seen in a long time
- AIMP3 website (Link: http://www.aimp.ru/i...newlang=english )
- Skins (Link: http://www.aimp.ru/i...do=catalog&id=0 )
- MiniLyric Plugin to go with AIMP3 (Link: http://www.deviantar....crintsoft.com/ )
*You should be able to find skins through that link

Visual Styles (Link: http://search.yahoo....yles-Pack.shtml )
- Current skin by Aaron-A-Arts (Link: http://aaron-a-arts....Suite-122143803 )
* You should be able to find more skins through Visual Styles and some on Deviantart

WindowBlinds (Link: http://www.stardock....s/windowblinds/ )
- Current skin by TomRichter (Link: http://www.wincustom...dowblinds/6936/ )
- More skins to choose from (Link: http://www.wincustom...ds/sort/popular )

Transbar (Link: http://www.deviantar....no/aksoftware/ )

FindeXer (Link: http://www.deviantar...egory/findexer/ )

Shutoff (Link: http://nookian.devia...ogoff-102532512 )
- Current skin by Aaron-A-Arts (Link: http://aaron-a-arts....Suite-122143803 )

Cursor: Obsidian by teft (Link: http://teft.devianta...or-set-78972293 )

There may be more stuff than what I've added so far but I haven't looked through every single thing. This process requires a lot of time and patience. It will seem like an impossible task once all the downloading has been done but if you spend a little time with it and get familiar with all the options/preferences you'll soon be able to piece the basic stuff together (mostly .ini files). I've gone way beyond basics by messing with the coding, altering colors, altering URL set ups. width and length, x's and y's coordinates, icon swap-outs, .ini layout swap-outs, mixing .ini's from one package to another, so on and so forth. It does really take a bit of patience. What I posted is about the most basic setup I can give without getting into the complicated stuff. However, I will not be able to write up a total manual on how I did every single thing because a 4 to 6 hour process of getting familiar, piecing stuff together, then getting into the complicated stuff is just way too much to type out.

I will say this... I will lend a hand to anybody that needs assistance in understanding how to do this or just have fun with it. If you run into an issue then leave a message here detailing the errors or whatever you're trying to do and can't understand it and I'll be glad to sort out the issues as best as I can.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I used to have a cool rainmeter setup inspired by Windows 8 but actually usable. Now that I built a new PC my desktop has shortcuts for Steam, Origin, and SpeedFan, that's about it.


----------



## SwiftLegend

Still some work to do, gotta change the taskbar icons, start orb, and remove the plus in the right corner (that's for adding Rainmeter skins).

Wallpaper and music player creds go to kgill7 for sharing and the respective maker.





ERIFNOMI said:


> I used to have a cool rainmeter setup inspired by Windows 8 but actually usable. Now that I built a new PC my desktop has shortcuts for Steam, Origin, and SpeedFan, that's about it.


I think I know what you're talking about. It's probably Omnimo. I have it, that's where my little weather widget is from. It's extremely cool what that theme can do.


----------



## vcapezio

Damn, no one else here running OSX?


----------



## MikereDD

Distro: Arch Linux x86_64
Kernel: 3.4.1-2-ck
CPU: Intel Core i7 CPU 960 @ 3.20GHz
Ram:12Gb
GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 (GT215)
Resolution: 3600x1080
Audio: X-Fi Xtreme Audio
Keyboard: Logitech G11
Mouse: Performance MX
Webcam: Logitech C310
Remote: Philips WMC USB RC (no need to get out of bed!)
Window Manager: WMii
(In screenshots)
Apps: urxvt, mplayer and screen
Sysinfo: Alsi, from Arch's AUR repo.
Wallpaper: Doctor's Eleven by: http://magmakensuke....sktop-269330127 with a little gimp color edit.
Dual monitor cause I'm almost always watching some movie or tv show and still wanna have room to do what ever.
Tower is a Dell SXPS 9100 I got on a corporate discount.

I'm pretty fucking lazy and like tiling window managers and using the keyboard over mouse.
P.S. I hate desktop icons or really anything except wallpaper. xD
(click image for full size)


----------



## TheSwaggeR

MikereDD said:


> Distro: Arch Linux x86_64
> Kernel: 3.4.1-2-ck
> CPU: Intel Core i7 CPU 960 @ 3.20GHz
> Ram:12Gb
> GPU: NVIDIA GeForce GT 240 (GT215)
> Resolution: 3600x1080
> Audio: X-Fi Xtreme Audio
> Keyboard: Logitech G11
> Mouse: Performance MX
> Webcam: Logitech C310
> Remote: Philips WMC USB RC (no need to get out of bed!)
> Window Manager: WMii
> (In screenshots)
> Apps: urxvt, mplayer and screen
> Sysinfo: Alsi, from Arch's AUR repo.
> Wallpaper: Doctor's Eleven by: http://magmakensuke....sktop-269330127 with a little gimp color edit.
> Dual monitor cause I'm almost always watching some movie or tv show and still wanna have room to do what ever.
> Tower is a Dell SXPS 9100 I got on a corporate discount.
> 
> I'm pretty fucking lazy and like tiling window managers and using the keyboard over mouse.
> P.S. I hate desktop icons or really anything except wallpaper. xD
> (click image for full size)


How is Arch Linux running? What makes it different from Ubuntu and LinuxMint?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

TheSwaggeR said:


> How is Arch Linux running? What makes it different from Ubuntu and LinuxMint?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Never really used Ubuntu nor mint can't compare.
I like arch cause it helps to push you to learn, the installer is just the core system tools from there in cli you have setup your system.
I enjoy that it allows a user to decide what they want like desktop environment or window manager. There is no default forced on you.
The community, forum and wiki has been well written, updated and pleasant to use and be around since day one. 
Arch is a rolling distro its constantly up to date.
Pacman their package manager I think is one if the best.
Arch build system makes it easy to modify repo pkgbuilds and or have your own local repo with your builds.
The Arch community keeps Arch going/maintained no big Corporation helping.
I've been using Arch since '06 before that Slackware.
I could go on but sounds somewhat fanboyish.
I say use what you're comfortable with.
Its all preference and for a distro Arch is what I prefer.
Forgot to add Arch's User Repo is also pretty damn sweet too.
Arch User Repo
http://aur.archlinux.org
ABS Arch Build System
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ABS_-_The_Arch_Build_System

Here they have a compared to other systems on the wiki
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_tther_Distributions

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

MikereDD said:


> Never really used Ubuntu nor mint can't compare.
> I like arch cause it helps to push you to learn, the installer is just the core system tools from there in cli you have setup your system.
> I enjoy that it allows a user to decide what they want like desktop environment or window manager. There is no default forced on you.
> The community, forum and wiki has been well written, updated and pleasant to use and be around since day one.
> Arch is a rolling distro its constantly up to date.
> Pacman their package manager I think is one if the best.
> Arch build system makes it easy to modify repo pkgbuilds and or have your own local repo with your builds.
> The Arch community keeps Arch going/maintained no big Corporation helping.
> I've been using Arch since '06 before that Slackware.
> I could go on but sounds somewhat fanboyish.
> I say use what you're comfortable with.
> Its all preference and for a distro Arch is what I prefer.
> Forgot to add Arch's User Repo is also pretty damn sweet too.
> Arch User Repo
> http://aur.archlinux.org
> ABS Arch Build System
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ABS_-_The_Arch_Build_System
> 
> Here they have a compared to other systems on the wiki
> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_tther_Distributions
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm gonna give the Arch a try when the new laptop comes in. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

TheSwaggeR said:


> I'm gonna give the Arch a try when the new laptop comes in. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Good luck hope you enjoy it.
You can always use virtualbox or vmware to give it a go. 
I use arch64bit in virtualbox to tinker with android(compiling from source) no way I'd do that on my desktop I keep it updated would constantly break the build environment.
I also never update it fear I'll break it since the main repo is on ahead with java, perl etc. 
Plus I know with virtualbox you can save at a safe point and clone, so if really fuck something up can return and also have a clone for a just incase waste the original.


----------



## doug piston

I too very much dislike icons on desktops and my trackpad.

Archlinux + Awesome WM
Apps in use are irssi, mutt, ncmpcpp, and newsbeuter.



















And a general word to the wise about ArchLinux, if you plan on trying it I suggest you run it in a VM for a few weeks. See if it is something you like first. I don't mean to sound elitist but Arch isn't for everyone. If you enjoy tinkering and would like to learn more about Linux then give it a try but if you plan to plug in a live cd and be up in running with 15 mins you are kidding yourself. Also if an issue comes up you are expected to exhaust all other options before going to the forum for help. The wiki they have covers just about anything you'd ever run into but the support given is very much different then say an Android forum.


----------



## poontab




----------



## Thing 342

Fedora 17 w/ Cinnamon


----------



## brainfire




----------



## 00negative

poontab said:


>


Not a kde user myself but looks good, what distro, dont recognize icon


----------



## yarly

00negative said:


> Not a kde user myself but looks good, what distro, dont recognize icon


Most likely Kubuntu with a theme from kde-look.org.


----------



## elliott35

TheSwaggeR said:


> I see a thread for homescreens for the Nexus and a thread for random photoshoots. I'd like to see people's setup on their PC since our PC plays a huge role in what we do to our Nexus. Any takers? I'll post mine up. It's always changing and I've been slowly building up a skin/theme for rainmeter (not on this screenshot yet).
> 
> PC: Dell Inspiron 1525 Laptop (Will soon have an Alienware laptop!)
> Software: Windows Vista (unfortunately... I prefer Ubuntu or LinuxMint)


Avoid alienware...

The Galaxy


----------



## RageXicity

poontab said:


>


Would you have the wallpaper available by any chance?


----------



## luigi90210

i didnt see any windows 8 yet so i thought id post mine

im running this on a acer w500 windows tablet, 1.0ghz amd c60 apu(1.33ghz turbo core), 2gb of ddr3 ram, along side with a 256GB msata drive 6g with sandforce controllers and a 128gb class 10 sdxc sd card

sure its not the fastest but i love it, 6 hours of battery life and its smooth, cant ask for more


----------



## blaineevans

God I hate tiles.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

blaineevans said:


> God I hate tiles.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If that were a desktop and not a tablet I would have to totally shake my head at that. It does resemble a UI created by Fisher Price though.


----------



## blaineevans

yarly said:


> If that were a desktop and not a tablet I would have to totally shake my head at that. It does resemble a UI created by Fisher Price though.


I still am. No excuse. Lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly

Yeah, I won't be running Windows 8 for any of my Windows required things. I'm not even sure I will deal with running visual studio 2012 as it looks like crap as well (one of the main reasons for needing Windows at times).

Like wtf is this crap with the menus (all caps like it's a freaking website):


----------



## TheSwaggeR

yarly said:


> Yeah, I won't be running Windows 8 for any of my Windows required things. I'm not even sure I will deal with running visual studio 2012 as it looks like crap as well (one of the main reasons for needing Windows at times).
> 
> Like wtf is this crap with the menus (all caps like it's a freaking website):


They used caps just like that back in the 90's. I don't know when they stopped using it but I remember seeing menu options all in caps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DustinBooyah

I cleaned mine up a bit since last time. I learned that the more work you do, the more simple your desktop should be because it's gonna end up cluttered anyway.

There's some custom Rainmeter action with my logo, Rocketdock with white icons and the "Creme" Visual Style for Windows 7.


----------



## 00negative

DustinBooyah said:


> I cleaned mine up a bit since last time. I learned that the more work you do, the more simple your desktop should be because it's gonna end up cluttered anyway.
> 
> There's some custom Rainmeter action with my logo, Rocketdock with white icons and the "Creme" Visual Style for Windows 7.


Clean setup. What dock bar are you using?


----------



## jellybellys

Gnome 3 is ultra sexy  This theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Zukitwo?content=140562


----------



## DustinBooyah

DustinBooyah said:


> Clean setup. What dock bar are you using?


That's Velvet for RocketDock, the icons are from just about everywhere though


----------



## doug piston

necrobump










Archlinux + Awesome.



Code:


<br />
┌─[jarvis][watson][~]<br />
└──╼ systemd-analyze<br />
Startup finished in 1825ms (kernel) + 3478ms (userspace) = 5303ms<br />
┌─[jarvis][watson][~]<br />
└──╼ systemd-analyze blame<br />
  2903ms psd.service<br />
  1659ms dkms.service<br />
   231ms wicd.service<br />
   223ms systemd-udev-trigger.service<br />
   113ms console-kit-log-system-start.service<br />
    60ms dev-hugepages.mount<br />
    53ms systemd-remount-fs.service<br />
    46ms console-kit-daemon.service<br />
    43ms systemd-vconsole-setup.service<br />
    40ms dev-mqueue.mount<br />
    38ms systemd-logind.service<br />
    37ms systemd-udevd.service<br />
    35ms sys-kernel-debug.mount<br />
    33ms systemd-sysctl.service<br />
    29ms udisks2.service<br />
    25ms systemd-user-sessions.service<br />
    24ms home.mount<br />
    13ms systemd-tmpfiles-setup.service<br />
    11ms tmp.mount<br />
    10ms boot.mount<br />
	 6ms boot-efi.mount<br />
	 2ms proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.mount<br />
	 0ms sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount<br />

Boots to graphical in less then 6 secs.


----------



## BBrad

Had too show this off







how does it look?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus

BBrad said:


> Had too show this off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does it look?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Very cool! Details?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBrad

I installed rain meter I hqve the jervis interface on the left guages.on the right with the visul command from rainmeter in the middle. The the cpu guages gadget in th top left corner

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf

been super bored, thought id do a little theming. nothing special.


----------



## blaineevans

I keep things just as simple as my phone.


----------



## psycho_maniac

blaineevans said:


> I keep things just as simple as my phone.


Can you share this wallpaper? 
Here is mine


----------



## blaineevans

psycho_maniac said:


> Can you share this wallpaper?


www.interfacelift.com


----------



## yarly

blaineevans said:


> www.interfacelift.com


I'm surprised you also dont hide your recycle bin too


----------



## doug piston

Barf said:


> been super bored, thought id do a little theming. nothing special.


70c?! And get out of root.


----------



## blaineevans

yarly said:


> I'm surprised you also dont hide your recycle bin too


I used to, but my OCD would drive me bonkers when I forgot to Shift+Delete, and it became a hassle.


----------



## yarly

blaineevans said:


> I used to, but my OCD would drive me bonkers when I forgot to Shift+Delete, and it became a hassle.


Heh, by default on KDE, you don't have a recycle bin until you enable the icon. It automatically starts to removes stuff in it (in the background without asking) when your hard drive gets too full if you hide it.


----------



## tristan202

Precise Pangolin with 2 instances of conky running.


----------

